# What in the world is wrong with me?



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I've been homeschooling longer than many homeschool moms have even been alive. Every year I am so excited to get back to school with the new years books coming, all the new school supplies (I just LOVE school/office supplies), decorating the school room, setting goals, making lesson plans, etc. 

But I don't know what in the world is wrong with me this year.... "I don't wanna go to school"!  

I'm absolutely _dreading_ the routine and almost feel burned out and I haven't even started. I've never, in almost 40 years of homeschool, *ever* felt like this. Never! I figured I'd snap out of it, but school starts next week and I've only now just begun to set up the school room and have only been slightly thinking about lesson plans, etc.

Wish they made a "motivation" pill!!! I just can't figure out what's wrong with me. :help:


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

If you have homeschooled for forty years with no break, that might explain it!!! I know very few teachers who teach that long. Maybe your husband can give you a hand for a bit or your son can come up with some ideas on his own? You might just need to hand over some of the oversight until you get motivated again.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Burnout is a very real problem for homeschooling parents, Karen. Perhaps a different approach this year might help? They say a change is as good as a break.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

rose2005 said:


> How about letting him do some online courses now he is older? That way, it will give you some breathing space until you are excited about it again.
> 
> Has you medication changed any? If it has, it may be making you feel more tired and fuzzy and less able to concentrate on something like this.
> 
> Rose


That is what I did, Karen. I am feeling the same way. I put the older ones in some online classes. It helped some. I feel fuzzy too, and I am not on any medication! I don't have 40 years of homeschooling under my belt either, more like 9, so I have nothing to complain about by comparison, but I do understand! Anyway, just getting part of it off my plate really helped. Good luck. 

Cindyc.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I'm about to start my 12th year and I feel the same way. I normally LOVE getting started, the new books, new notebooks, new paper and pencils. I also normally love the planning and organizing. This year I just DON'T WANNA DO IT! :help: I need to start next week, but I'm considering doing some fun things for a week or two. Why did this summer seem so short? 

Blue


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Do your kids have input into the planning? Maybe there is something unique they can come up with to jump start the yr?
Some really fantastic field trip you all can do? Do you undertake homeschooling quite seriously most of the time?
Is it time to relinquish some of the responsiblity, to delegate some authority to the ones who can? no need to answer all these, just picking your brain!


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

We solved the "I don't want to go to school" thing by starting "back to school" more slowly. The Middle son had to start his Community College classes but he will wait and start the classes we do at home after Sept. 3rd. The youngest will start back only two subjects that week and add the rest a month at a time. It helps to jump back in it more slowly. 

Hang in there.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I am right there with you this year. The new books arrived but I am no where near ready. I decided to just put it aside until we fall clean the house. With all the summer busyness it is bad. If we can get it done the first four days of the week, then while we are camping next weekend, maybe I can pull the first few weeks together enough to get started.


----------

